

What you didn't know your phone number could reveal - hackathon project - arbesfeld
http://www.revealed.co

======
jhurwitz
This is especially relevant today given the current #1 story on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6993968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6993968)

